# The most terrifying Michael Myers ever!



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Watch out for my 4 year old! He'll get you!


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Awww a teeny tiny serial killer . Or maybe ceral killer lol . Love the t shirt too!


----------



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

LOL!! That picture is great!! love it!


----------

